# Feeling faint and dizzy at 9 weeks



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Throughout my pregnancy so far i have had quite a few dizzy spells, maily when i get up off the sofa too quickly of first thing in the morning. I saw the midwife this week who did say my blood pressure was on the low side but didnt seem too concerned.

I know it is important to eat little and often, which i have been doing. To be honest all i seem to do is eat. I decided to go into town with my mum this afternoon (about an hour after lunch) to do some xmas shopping and whilst in boots i came over so faint, had blurred vision and my ears were ringing and muffled. I managed to get outside for some fresh air and sit down which seemed to help, but the whole thing terrified me. 

I am worried it will happen again when im out and i will fall over and do some damage to the babies. Is there anything i can do to prevent these dizzy spells apart from eating often?

L xx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Tequila 

i dont think there is much else you can do about stopping the fainting spells but if you do feel faint dont go wandering about just sit on the floor to limit the damage you could to yourself if you fell over 

it is best if you can get your legs raised up above your head so to speak though i know its not always practical 

in my early pregnancy i did a faint spell in a supermarket and managed to get a free lunch  though its a bit drastic to get something free to eat DH didnt come until he had been called atleast twice and then he thought it was because i was bored waiting for him  should have seen his face when he realised 

now you take care now 

Love Mini xx


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Tequila,

I think the other thing you can do which can help a lot is make sure you don't get dehydrated, and rest a lot. The dizziness will get worse if you are ill, say with a cold or something.

Suzy


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Tequila

I do sympathise, reading your post i remembered the early days of being pg with dd 8 years ago.  I fainted my way around London Underground, usually when i felt a bit hot and in stuffy places.  I also recall waiting in the checkout at safeways and having the feeling wash over me, i asked for a chair which they got very quickly, i then proceded to throw up everywhere   but they were very kind and paid for a cab to take me home (i didn't pay for my shopping either  ).

I'm afraid i don't have any guaranteed answers just to advise that you have some water handy to sip and as mini suggests if you feel dizzy sit down.  On a positive note i was told by midwives that it was due to lots and lots of hormones and would go at around 12 weeks, which it did.

Good Luck hun
Emma


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Teq

Just to really echo what the others have said - I had a few of these early on and the only thing I could do was sit down and wait for it to pass.  I did find that it was a particular issue if I let myself do too much or become overheated.

Clare


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you all for your reassurance. Remind me not to go to the supermarket (unless i want a free lunch and shopping!)

I think i got a bit too hot and bothered, you know how stuffy shops can get and i was wearing my new fury coat  

Will continue to take things easy,

L xx


----------

